# frontier drag



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

I drag race my frontier and I have intalled a high flow cat and a cat back exhaust, I also intalled the Apex'i S-AFC II. I was wondering what would be the next step?


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

peobably some neon and then maybe a shift light 

any way, why are racing a frontier?

D


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

what next? a faster car. just / kidding!

Some Volk Racing 18"s would be good... seen a couple, they're hella light, and rugged too... don't remember the model number though... they're rally rims for the Pajero/Montero, run about $3000 or less. Should be good for around 40-50 lbs weight reduction, overall, and will let you run grippier street-biased tires.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

FrontierTuner said:


> I drag race my frontier and I have intalled a high flow cat and a cat back exhaust, I also intalled the Apex'i S-AFC II. I was wondering what would be the next step?


IIRC the Frontier has the KA24DE engine. Check the 240SX Sections to see what those guys are doing for performance. Also check the Naturally Aspirated Section and search for KA24DE.

Lew


----------

